# اجمل لحظات عمرك



## artamisss (21 يناير 2007)

حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة 



أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك. 




أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك 




أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلونك تستند عليهم في مصائبك 



أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تقترن بنصفك الاخر ( شريك الحياة) حين تتحد مع انسان آخر يشاركك كل شيء 



أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه 



أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تسمع بكاء اول طفل لك فتحضنه بقوة تمنحه الحنان والآمان وتقبله ،لايوجد اروع من ذلك 



أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض 


 
أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس​


----------



## christ my lord (21 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل جداا يا ارتميس ... انا محتاج لحظات العمر الجميلة دى انا مفتقدها جدااا .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .. وصلى من اجلى ..​


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يناير 2007)

> أجمل لحظات عمرك
> 
> حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك
> 
> ...


 
فعلا ياديانا اجمل لحظات عمري يارب احقق اللي فاضلي فيها


----------



## free_adam (21 يناير 2007)

موضوع رقيق و جميل جدا يا ديانا .... أشكرك عليه

و أحب أضيف حاجة و هي أن :

 أجمل لحظات العمر   عندما تتكل علي الله في كل أمور حياتك

فيصبح كل عمرك ما هو إلا لحظات جميلة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة
> أجمل لحظات عمرك
> 
> حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك.
> ...


*
اجمل لحظات فعلااا
مرسيي يا دودو على الموضوع ده​*


----------



## artamisss (23 يناير 2007)

ميرسى للى شاركو الموضوع  انا بصراحه اجمل لحظات عمرى  انهارده لانى اخدت الاجااااااااااااااازة ياهووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## K A T Y (23 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة ​
> 
> 
> أجمل لحظات عمرك​
> ...


 

كلام جميل قوي يا ديانا وفعلا كله تحفة وفيه تشجيع للعودة الي ربنا 

ميرسي جدا وربنا يباركك


----------



## tina_tina (23 يناير 2007)

بجد تحفة
وكلام حلو اوى المهم انه يتنفذ
مبروك على الاجازو يا دود


----------



## artamisss (23 يناير 2007)

ههههههههه الله يبارك فيكى  عقبالكو يا جدعان هههههههههه


----------



## jesus mon pere (24 يناير 2007)

بصراحه الموضوع جميل
شكرا على تعبك
فى اعداده


----------



## artamisss (26 يناير 2007)

ميرسى على ردودكم كلكم


----------



## tina_tina (8 فبراير 2007)

رائع بجد يا ديانا
وانا اجمل لاحظات عمرى بقضيها معاكم هنا فى المنتدى


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا احسن لحظه كمان ان يكون الانسان صادق مع نفسه ويتكل على  الله فى كل اموره يقترب من الله اكتر


----------



## shadymokhles (25 مارس 2007)

*ماهى اجمل لحظات عمرك ؟*

*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 


*حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة *​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك. *​ 




*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك *​ 



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلونك تستند عليهم في مصائبك *​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*حين تقترن بنصفك الاخر ( شريك الحياة) حين تتحد مع انسان آخر يشاركك كل شيء *​ 



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
[FONT=Arabic

 Transparent]*حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه *[/FONT]​ 



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*حين تسمع بكاء اول طفل لك فتحضنه بقوة تمنحه الحنان والآمان وتقبله ،لايوجد اروع من ذلك *​ 



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض *​ 

*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تشعر بالأكتفاء فى كل ما لديك حتى و لو لم تملك شيئا*​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تجد شخصا يرعاك بدفئ و حب حقيقي.. والدين.. صديق.. زوج.. زوجة...*​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تشعر بالقوة امام من كانوا سببا فى جرحك.. فتشكرهم لانهم كانوا سببا فى أيلامك.*​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*عندما تجد قلبك ينعم بدفء المحبة العميقة الصادقة لكل من حولك حتى لمن يؤلموك*​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما ينفتح قلبك للحياة مرة اخرى بعد لحظات الم عميقة*​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تشعر انك تنمو أكثر و أكثر*​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تاتى بثمر فى كل ما تملكه من هبات و عطايا و نعم*​ 



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*عندما تشعر انك كنت سببا فى سعادة و قوة شخصاً أخر*​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

[FONT=Arabic
 Transparent]*عندما تدرك انك صورة الله و مثالة فى قوته و محبته فانك سيد الخليقة..*[/FONT]​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*عندما تتنفس الفرحة بقلب راضى فى سلام حتى و ان كنت تعانى الألم*​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تفوز بشي كنت تسعى للفوز به بعد محاولات من الفشل و الألم*​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تتحدث مع صديق تشعر معه بالفرحة و الصدق و الأنفتاح *​ 



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تجد قلبا دافئا يرعاك بامانه و صدق فتشعر انه هديه الله لك*​ 




*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تشعرك بقوة النمو تثرى كيانك فتجد انك قربت على ملامسة النخيل*​ 



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تملك قوة الأختيار و يكون قرارك صائباً*​ 

*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*حينما تداعب طفلا يجعلك ترى الكون بعينيه الصافيتين*​



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*حينما تصيح مثل أينشتاين.... وجدتها !!!*​



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 

*عندما تكون على يقين فى تحدى من الأخرين و يثبت قوة يقينك*​​​​ 


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*​ 
*حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس*


*وشكراااا*​


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا شادى كل اللحظات اجمل من بعضها حلوه اووووووووووووووى:new4:   ربنا يوفقك


----------



## iam2serve (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماهى اجمل لحظات عمرك ؟*

بجد حلوه.


----------



## merola (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماهى اجمل لحظات عمرك ؟*

عندما ينفتح قلبك للحياة مرة اخرى بعد لحظات الم عميقة 
جميلة اوى يا شادى


----------



## merola (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماهى اجمل لحظات عمرك ؟*

عندما ينفتح قلبك للحياة مرة اخرى بعد لحظات الم عميقة 
جميلة اوى يا شادى 

حينما تصيح مثل أينشتاين.... وجدتها !!! مين دة


----------



## *malk (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*اجما لحظات حياتك*


* أجمل لحظات عمرك : 
حين تعيش وسط أفئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة 

* أجمل لحظات عمرك : 

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك 

* اجمل لحظات عمرك: 
حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلونك تستندحين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض 

*اجمل لحظات عمرك:
حين تتخلص من هم اثقل كاحلك

*اجمل لحظات عمرك:
عندما تنسى ألما ادمى قلبك وأدمع عينك

*اجمل لحظات عمرك:

عندما توكل امرك لخالقك 

*اجمل لحظات عمرك :
عندما ينصفك أحب الناس عندك

*اجمل لحظات عمرك:

عندما تميز صديقك من عدوك عليهم في مصائبك​


----------



## mahy (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*

* أجمل لحظات عمرك : 

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك

* اجمل لحظات عمرك: 
حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلونك تستندحين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض 

ثانكسسسس على الكلام الجميل


----------



## kera (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*

*اجمل لحظات عمرك:

عندما توكل امرك لخالقك 

روعة


----------



## *malk (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*



mahy قال:


> * أجمل لحظات عمرك :
> 
> حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل دى يا ماهى


----------



## *malk (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*



kera قال:


> *اجمل لحظات عمرك:
> 
> عندما توكل امرك لخالقك
> 
> روعة




ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة يا كيرا

ربنا معاكى


----------



## mena2222 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*

*اجمل لحظات عمرك:
عندما تنسى ألما ادمى قلبك وأدمع عينك

جميل اوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## *malk (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*



mena2222 قال:


> *اجمل لحظات عمرك:
> عندما تنسى ألما ادمى قلبك وأدمع عينك
> 
> جميل اوىىىىىىىىىى



ميرسى لمشاركتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*

* اجمل لحظات عمرك: 
حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلونك تستندحين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض 
 جميل يا كيكى ........ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## *malk (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> * اجمل لحظات عمرك:
> حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلونك تستندحين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض
> جميل يا كيكى ........ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .



ميرسى على التشجيع و المرور الحلو دى

نورتى الموضوع يا دونا


----------



## kajo (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*

*اجمل لحظات العمر *

*عندما تلتقى بمن عشقته فى احلامك فى ارض الواقع *​


----------



## *malk (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*



kajo قال:


> *اجمل لحظات العمر *
> 
> *عندما تلتقى بمن عشقته فى احلامك فى ارض الواقع *​



اة طبعا 

قريب ان شاء اللة

ميرسى لمرورك

ربنا معاك


----------



## febe (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*

اجمل لحظات العمر عندما توكل امرك لخالقك وعندما ينصفك احب الناس عندك


----------



## *malk (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجما لحظات حياتك*



febe قال:


> اجمل لحظات العمر عندما توكل امرك لخالقك وعندما ينصفك احب الناس عندك



ميرسى لمرورك يا فيبى


----------



## sunny man (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*ماهي أجمل لحظات حياتك ..؟*

أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تعيش وسط أفئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق أو مجاملات خبيثة ​ 

أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع إلى ربك من بعد طول غياب 
فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك​ 


أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك​ 

أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك 
أو يجعلونك تستند عليهم في مشاكلك ​ 

ما أجملها من لحظات ذهبية
حين تقترن بنصفك الآخر .. شريك الحياة ..
حين تتحد مع إنسان آخر يشاركك كل شيء ​ 



أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار 
وبقلب ملؤه الشوق إلى رؤياه​ 

أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تسمع بكاء أول طفل لك فتحضنه بقوة 
تمنحه الحنان والأمان وتقبله لايوجدأروع من ذلك​ 
أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك 
من دون أن تستفيد منه .. فتبادرإلى التعويض​ 

أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محى الله ذنوبك بالأمس​ 
منقوووووووووووووووول​


----------



## Dina Ramzy (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهي أجمل لحظات حياتك ..؟*

أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار 
وبقلب ملؤه الشوق إلى رؤياه



هي دي اجمل لحظات حياتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهي أجمل لحظات حياتك ..؟*




> أجمل لحظات حياتك
> حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع إلى ربك من بعد طول غياب
> فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك


 



> أجمل لحظات حياتك
> حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محى الله ذنوبك بالأمس



دى أروع لحظات حياتى 

ميرسى يا مان على الموضوع الجميل دا

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## sunny man (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهي أجمل لحظات حياتك ..؟*



Dina Ramzy قال:


> أجمل لحظات حياتك
> حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار
> وبقلب ملؤه الشوق إلى رؤياه
> 
> ...


شكرا على المرور

و لتكن حياتك مليئة بكل لحظات السعادة


----------



## sunny man (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهي أجمل لحظات حياتك ..؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دى أروع لحظات حياتى
> 
> ميرسى يا مان على الموضوع الجميل دا​
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​​


شكرا على المرور

و ليسعدك الرب كل ايام حياتك


----------



## enass (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهي أجمل لحظات حياتك ..؟*

أجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع إلى ربك من بعد طول غياب 
فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك


امين 

شكرا الك ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهي أجمل لحظات حياتك ..؟*

أجمل لحظات حياتى بجد...

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع إلى ربك من بعد طول غياب 
فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار 
وبقلب ملؤه الشوق إلى رؤياه

ميرسى يا sunny على الموضوع الرائع ده
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Christ is King (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهي أجمل لحظات حياتك ..؟*



sunny man قال:


> أجمل لحظات حياتك
> حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع إلى ربك من بعد طول غياب
> فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك​
> 
> ...


 
*دولا اجمل لاحظات انا بتمناهم دايما فى حياتى*
*شكر ليك*​


----------



## *malk (3 يوليو 2008)

اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين تعيش وسط الناش بشفافية دون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة

اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين تعاند الشيطان و تغلبة وترجع الى ربك بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابة و يفتحة لك و يقبل توبتك

اجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تضحك بصدق و تخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك

اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلنوك تستند عليهم فى مصائبك

اجمل لحظات عمرك    
حين تحزن بصدق على ما فاتك من عمرك دون نفع و تحاول ان تعوضة

اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين تشعر بالاكتفاء بكل ما تمتلك 

اجمل لحظات عمرك
عندما ينفتح قلبك للحياة مرة اخرى بعد لحظات الم عميقة

اجمل لحظاات عمرك
عندما تفوز بشى كنت تسعى الية بعد محاولات من الفشل و الالم​ 
منقول


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> اجمل لحظات عمركحين تعاند الشيطان و تغلبة وترجع الى ربك بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابة و يفتحة لك و يقبل توبتك​


 
واو مووووووووووضوع  رووووووووووووعة ياسكرة 
ميرررررررررررسي
ومش تغيبي عنا تانى ياقمر​


----------



## *malk (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



y_a_r_a قال:


> واو مووووووووووضوع رووووووووووووعة ياسكرة
> 
> ميرررررررررررسي
> 
> ومش تغيبي عنا تانى ياقمر​


 
اكيد مش هغيب تانى

ميرسىلمرورك الجميل دى

نورتىىىىىىىىى


----------



## totty (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> حين تعاند الشيطان و تغلبة وترجع الى ربك بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابة و يفتحة لك و يقبل توبتك



_دى من اجمل اللحظات بجد 
ونفسى نعيشها دايماااااا

ميرسى يا كيكى يا قمره_​


----------



## *malk (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



totty قال:


> _دى من اجمل اللحظات بجد _
> _ونفسى نعيشها دايماااااا_​
> 
> _ميرسى يا كيكى يا قمره_​


 
نورتى يا توتىىىىىى


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



keky قال:


> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> 
> حين تعيش وسط الناس بشفافية دون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة​
> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> ...


 

فعلا كلها اجمل لحظات عمري واتمني انها كلها تتحقق وتستمر للمنتهي
ومن جمال اللحظات معرفتش اقتبس واحده بس
اخدتهم كلهم
طمع بقي نقول ايه
وميرسي يا قمر علي موضوعك الجميل
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*

*اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين تشعر بالاكتفاء بكل ما تمتلك ​**موضوع جميل يا كيكى ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك ​*.
*ينقل للعام .​*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> حين تعاند الشيطان و تغلبة وترجع الى ربك بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابة و يفتحة لك و يقبل توبتك



جميل اوى يا كيكى 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## mena2222 (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*

اجمل لحظاات عمرك
عندما تفوز بشى كنت تسعى الية بعد محاولات من الفشل و الالم 

*الموضوع رائع *


----------



## *malk (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا كلها اجمل لحظات عمري واتمني انها كلها تتحقق وتستمر للمنتهي
> ومن جمال اللحظات معرفتش اقتبس واحده بس
> اخدتهم كلهم
> طمع بقي نقول ايه
> ...


 
يارب تححقى الى بتتمنية

و اطمعى براحتك يا قمر

ميرسى لمرورك

ربنا معاكى


----------



## *malk (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



dona nabil قال:


> *اجمل لحظات عمرك​*
> *حين تشعر بالاكتفاء بكل ما تمتلك *​
> *موضوع جميل يا كيكى ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك ​*.
> 
> *ينقل للعام .​*


 
ميرسى لمرورك يا دونا يا قمرررر


----------



## *malk (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



candy shop قال:


> جميل اوى يا كيكى ​
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​


 

كاندى بنفسها هناااااااااااا

نورت يا باشاااااااا


----------



## *malk (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



mena2222 قال:


> اجمل لحظاات عمرك
> عندما تفوز بشى كنت تسعى الية بعد محاولات من الفشل و الالم
> 
> *الموضوع رائع *


 
ميرسى لمرورك يا مينااا


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> حين تعيش وسط الناس بشفافية دون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة
> 
> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> ...



*+

اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين تحقق امنية او طلب ضرورى لانسان فى الخفاء بدون ان يعرف من الذى فعل ذلك, حتى لا تحمله جميل
فنظرة السعادة والفرح الصادقة التى تراها علية افضل من 1000 كلمة شكر 


*​


----------



## *malk (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *+*
> 
> *اجمل لحظات عمرك*
> *حين تحقق امنية او طلب ضرورى لانسان فى الخفاء بدون ان يعرف من الذى فعل ذلك, حتى لا تحمله جميل*
> ...


 
شكرا للاضافة دى

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*

*الله عليكى وعلى جمال ها الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## *malk (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اجمل لحظات عمرك*



come with me قال:


> *الله عليكى وعلى جمال ها الموضوع*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 ميرسى ياباشا
نورت


----------



## MarMar2004 (30 أغسطس 2008)

اجمل لحظات حياتك
حين تضحك بصدق و تخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك

اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلنوك تستند عليهم فى مصائبك

بجد نفسي في اللحظتين دول يتحققو نفسي افرح من قلبي ونفسي كمان الناس تحس اني تعبانة
مرسي يا كاتي علي الحظات الجميلة دي​


----------



## Esther (31 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى جدا جدا يا كيكى على الموضوع الرائع ده 
عاشت ايديك يا قمر 
وهى فعلا كلها اجمل لحظات عمرك​


----------



## dodi lover (31 أغسطس 2008)

اجمل لحطات عمرك حين تعيش مع من تحب


----------



## sosana (31 أغسطس 2008)

> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> حين تعيش وسط الناش بشفافية دون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة
> 
> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> ...



موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا كوكي بجد
ميرسي يا جميل على الموضع الجميل اوي ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا كوكي بجد
> ميرسي يا جميل على الموضع الجميل اوي ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


 
بجد مبسووطة انة عجبك
ربنا معااكى حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## المايسترو1 (31 أغسطس 2008)

لحظان جميله 

يسلمو ايدك يا سكره


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2008)

المايسترو1 قال:


> لحظان جميله
> 
> يسلمو ايدك يا سكره


 

 ميرسى لزوقك دى بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> عندما ينفتح قلبك للحياة مرة اخرى بعد لحظات الم عميقة


 
فى غايييييييييييييييييه الروعه ياكى كى 
مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​​​


----------



## ناريمان (31 أغسطس 2008)

> *اجمل لحظات عمرك
> حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلنوك تستند عليهم فى مصائبك
> 
> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> حين تحزن بصدق على ما فاتك من عمرك دون نفع و تحاول ان تعوضة*​



*ميرسي اوى في غاية الروعة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فى غايييييييييييييييييه الروكه ياكى كى
> مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك 
ربنا معاااااااااك


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2008)

ناريمان قال:


> *ميرسي اوى في غاية الروعة ​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسى لمرورك ياناريمان


----------



## tete99 (31 أغسطس 2008)

جميل مرسي


----------



## *malk (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_ميرسى يا tete_


----------



## mero_engel (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلنوك تستند عليهم فى مصائبك​
اجمل لحظات عمرك
عندما ينفتح قلبك للحياة مرة اخرى بعد لحظات الم عميقة

​

*ميرسي يا كيكي يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل دا*
*فعلا معاكي حق*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​

​


----------



## *malk (1 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلنوك تستند عليهم فى مصائبك​
> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> عندما ينفتح قلبك للحياة مرة اخرى بعد لحظات الم عميقة​
> ...


 
_ميرسى يا ميرو_
_نورتى يا قمرى:Love_Letter_Send:_


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اجمل لحظات عمرى فى المعمودية


----------



## maryem66 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

كلة لحظات جميلة جدا من  العمر 
اشكرك كيكى على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## maryem66 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

كلة لحظات جميلة جدا من  العمر 
اشكرك كيكى على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## *malk (2 سبتمبر 2008)

maryem66 قال:


> كلة لحظات جميلة جدا من العمر
> اشكرك كيكى على موضوعك الجميل


_ ميرسر لمرورك يا مريم_


----------



## TADO2010 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*اجمل لحظات العمر!!!!!!*

اجمل لحظات عمرك 

حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة 



اجمل لحظات عمرك 

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك. 



اجمل لحظات عمرك 

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك 



اجمل لحظات عمرك 

حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلونك تستند عليهم في مصائبك 



اجمل لحظات عمرك 

حين تقترن بنصفك الاخر ( شريك الحياة) حين تتحد مع انسان آخر يشاركك كل شيء 



اجمل لحظات عمرك 

حين
تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه 



اجمل لحظات عمرك 

حين تسمع بكاء اول طفل لك فتحضنه بقوة تمنحه الحنان والآمان وتقبله ،لايوجد اروع من ذلك 


اجمل لحظات عمرك 

حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل لحظات العمر!!!!!!*


----------



## sosana (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل لحظات العمر!!!!!!*

كلمات حلوة اووووووووووووي
تسلم ايدك يا تادوا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل لحظات العمر!!!!!!*

*كلمات جميله قوووي



مرسي ليك تادووو​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*أجمل لحظات عمرك*
*
حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة 
*


*أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك.* 



*
أجمل لحظات عمرك
**
حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك *



*
أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلونك تستند عليهم في مصائبك *



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*
*
حين تقترن بنصفك الاخر ( شريك الحياة) حين تتحد مع انسان آخر يشاركك كل شيء *




*أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه 
*



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*حين تسمع بكاء اول طفل لك فتحضنه بقوة تمنحه الحنان والآمان وتقبله ،لايوجد اروع من ذلك *


*
أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض *



*أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*رووووووووووعة يا جوجو بجد
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا جوجو 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



ميريام عادل قال:


> *رووووووووووعة يا جوجو بجد
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك *​



*شكرا ليكى يا اختى ماريام
اسعدنى مرورك واسعدتنى مشاركتك
ماتحرمنيش من مشاركتك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا جوجو
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا ليك يا كوكو 
اسعدنى مرورك يا مان
واسعدتنى مشاركتك 
لا تحرمنى منها
شكررررررررررررا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



GogoRagheb قال:


> *أجمل لحظات عمرك*
> 
> *حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس*


*nice topic ya gogo
thanxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## sosana (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

ميرسي يا جوجو على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

جميل جدااااااا يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك تعبك

سلام المسيح


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



swety koky girl قال:


> *nice topic ya gogo
> thanxxxxxxxxx*



*شكرا لمرورك يا كوكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا جوجو على الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> تسلم ايدك



*شكرا ليكى يا سوسنة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جدااااااا يا جوجو
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> 
> سلام المسيح



*شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## gonees (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل دا
وياريت نعمل دا كله علشان تبقه الحياة كلها سعادة*


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



> أجمل لحظات عمرك
> 
> حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس


*
موضوع  جميييييييل جدااا يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



gonees قال:


> *ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل دا
> وياريت نعمل دا كله علشان تبقه الحياة كلها سعادة*



*شكرا ليكى
على مرورك ومشاركتك
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



st athanasius قال:


> *
> موضوع  جميييييييل جدااا يا جوجو
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*



*شكرا ليكى
على مرورك الجميل ومشاركتك
نورتى الموضوع
وارجو ان يحوز الموضوع
على اعجاب الاعضاء والمشرفين .*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



> *أجمل لحظات عمرك
> 
> حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك*


*ما اجملها جملة رائعة*
*تسلم ايدك على ها الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



come with me قال:


> *ما اجملها جملة رائعة*
> *تسلم ايدك على ها الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*شكرا ليك جدا 
على مشاركتك
نورت الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*من أجمل اللحظات اننا نقرا كلام جميل زى ده يا جوجو ههههه
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



dona nabil قال:


> *من أجمل اللحظات اننا نقرا كلام جميل زى ده يا جوجو ههههه
> ميرسى وربنا يباركك*



*شكرا لمرورك
يا اختى العزيزة
دونا 
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## اني بل (31 يوليو 2009)

*أجمل لحظات عمرك..*

أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعيش وسط أفئدة الناس بشفافية بدون نفاق أو مجاملات خبيثة







أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع إلى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك 






أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك 






أجمل لحظات عمرك 

حين يفهمك من حولك فيدارون جروحك أو يجعلونك تستند عليهم في مصائبك






أجملها من لحظات ذهبية

حين تقترن بنصفك الأخر (شريك الحياة) حين تتحد مع إنسان آخر يشاركك كل شيء 






أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وتواضع ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق إلى رؤياه 






أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تسمع بكاء أول طفل لك فتحضنه بقوة تمنحه الحنان والآمان وتقبله






أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون أن تستفيد منه فتبادر إلى التعويض






أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالأمس 






فماهي أجمل لحظــــــــات حياتكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 








«​


----------



## اني بل (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك..*

أنا برأي أجمل اللحظات تلك التي نحياها الآن


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك..*

كلهااااااا لحظات جميلة وفعلا تستحق أنها تكون

أجمل لحظة فى العمر 

ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك..*

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وتواضع ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق إلى رؤياه 



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع يا جو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك..*




> أجمل لحظات عمرك
> 
> حين تسمع بكاء أول طفل لك فتحضنه بقوة تمنحه الحنان والآمان وتقبله


 
موضوع جميل جدا

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## صائد الملكوت (22 مارس 2010)

هااااااااايل ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2010)

*أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة

أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك.

أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك

أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين يفهمك من حولك فيداوون جروحك او يجعلونك تستند عليهم في مصائبك

أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تقترن بنصفك الاخر ( شريك الحياة) حين تتحد مع انسان آخر يشاركك كل شيء

أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه

أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تسمع بكاء اول طفل لك فتحضنه بقوة تمنحه الحنان والآمان وتقبله ،لايوجد اروع من ذلك

أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض

أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس *​


----------



## kolo20 (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

جميل جدا شكرا يا سندريلا


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*
أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه


شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا جدا جدا*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

كلماتك كلها لحظات اجمل من بعض

ميرسي يا حبي 

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> أجمل لحظات عمرك
> 
> حين تسمع بكاء اول طفل لك فتحضنه بقوة تمنحه الحنان والآمان وتقبله ،لايوجد اروع من ذلك
> ...




*
موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا ليكي سندريلا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*موضوع جد حلو اكتير شكرا الك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

فى منتهى الجمال يا سندريلا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



kolo20 قال:


> جميل جدا شكرا يا سندريلا




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



النهيسى قال:


> *
> أجمل لحظات عمرك
> 
> حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه
> ...




*الاروع مرورك استاذى
ميرسى لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*



روزي86 قال:


> كلماتك كلها لحظات اجمل من بعض
> 
> ميرسي يا حبي
> 
> ربنا يعوضك




ميرسى لمرورك روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## ponponayah (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*موضوع رااااااائع بجد
ميرسى يا سيندريلا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: أجمل لحظات عمرك*

*أجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس

جميييييييلة جدا
ميرسي يا قمر
*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: اجمل لحظات العمر!!!!!!*

*

جميل 

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

